# Cedar Door



## John D. (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a front door of cedar. It is covered all year by a storm door of wood and glass. I wish to refrinish the cedar, after sanding, with a clear, permanent protective finish. Can you suggest a product or products that might fill the bill. Thank you.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

John D. said:


> I have a front door of cedar. It is covered all year by a storm door of wood and glass. I wish to refrinish the cedar, after sanding, with a clear, permanent protective finish. Can you suggest a product or products that might fill the bill. Thank you.


Greetings John and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

John D. said:


> I have a front door of cedar. It is covered all year by a storm door of wood and glass. I wish to refrinish the cedar, after sanding, with a clear, permanent protective finish. Can you suggest a product or products that might fill the bill. Thank you.


Hi John, welcome the the forums.
I'm not real clear on cedar. Have used some for lawn furniture but I expected it to fade to gray for that. Are you trying to preserve the wood color? 
Somebody will jump in here soon. 
Again, glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums John.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard John D. I am a John D. also. In the sweadish tridition My first name is my fathers middke name and the D is for dudly. Dudly was my cousin , he was a PT boat captain in the second world war. He died on the highway on his way home from the war. So I carry his memory for the family. I would try some poly on a scrap of cedar to see if it will hold up and gives you the finish you want. Other wise try some deck finish and do the same on some scrap. Let us know how you made out.


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

I have used Minwax Spar Urethane on the same front door set up and it works rather well.


----------

